# Get to know Sally Beamish...



## chrislowski (Aug 20, 2011)

I've recently been enjoying British composer Sally Beamish's works thanks to the fantastic offerings on the BIS label and would like to bring her music to your attention...










She started as a Violist in the Raphael Ensemble but turned to composing after her Viola was stolen. To quote Wikipedia: "She has written a large amount of music for orchestra, including two symphonies and several concertos (for violin, viola, cello, oboe, saxophone,saxophone quartet, trumpet, percussion, flute and accordion). She has also written chamber and instrumental music, film scores, theatre music, and music for amateurs."

Her music is very modern but is always (from what I've heard so far anyway) tonal and highly listenable. Some cd's of her works I have been enjoying:




























And here is a little sample of her touching work for strings from the latter cd:






A quote from Sally:
"I'm not a woman composer, I'm a composer, and being female has never stopped me doing what I want to do. Why should it?"

I hope this post gains her some new fans!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't see this post when it was posted and apparently neither did a lot of other folks here but I recently discovered Beamish and really enjoy her works. I think she would appeal to members who enjoy the likes of Michael Nyman and Michael Torke. Her music is modern and at times a little out there but quite listenable. A good introductory album would be her "The Imagined Sound Of Sun On Stone". 

Kevin


----------

